

Odersky on Scala's type inference - isomorph
http://www.codecommit.com/blog/scala/universal-type-inference-is-a-bad-thing#comment-3438
Integration with Java meant no Hindley-Milner
======
DupDetector
In case you stumble across this and find it interesting, it was also submitted
a couple of days later, and attracted some comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014182>

